# HEY! GUESTS! Don't just browse...REGISTER! Click here and I'll tell you why...



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

We'd love to see you post! Registration only takes a minute. Its free. Its easy. It gives you the ability to post and to let your opinions be heard.

COME ON! You're browsing the Bulls board...

Will it be Rose or Beasley?
What to do with Hughes?
Thomas/Noah -- ups and downs of the twin teens
Rose -- is he The Man (no not Jalen)
Nocioni, Hinrich are will they be traded?
Will both Deng and Gordon except the Bulls first offer?
Paxson -- genius or troll? best years past or can he build a championship team?

I bet you've got something to add to some or all of those topics. You can start a new thread or add to an existing one.

SO REGISTER! LET'S HEAR WHAT YOU'VE GOT TO SAY!!!
IN FACT, I DOUBLE DOG DARE YA TO REGISTER, AND IF I DOUBLE DOG DARE YOU, YOU GOT TO DO IT!!! 

truebluefan
Admin and Form Manager


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

i cant believe all the interest in the bulls board!! All the guests. Its amazing. And its not just this game that did it!! Traffic with the guests has always been high!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Yeah, but they're here and I want to hear what these guests have to say! 

Post! Post! Post!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Could it be because........*

I went over to realgm and posted the link to my editorial


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

This is the best damn bulls message board eva! Respect!  A big thank you to all those who contribute.

:rbanana:


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

bump


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> i cant believe all the interest in the bulls board!! All the guests. Its amazing. And its not just this game that did it!! Traffic with the guests has always been high!


Not surprised. Just read a poll in the Suntimes recently...
Who is your favorite NBA team
Bulls came in 3rd to
1.None
2. Lakers
3. Bulls

pretty amazing since they have been losing for 4years straight!
And the UC can still sell-out games!:rbanana:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

The Bulls board is easily the strongest team board on this site, and the quality of posters is second to none compared to any Bulls board on the Net. That's not just being a homer for this site, its just the way it is... 

So don't just sit there reading this...go to the top of the page and click on the register button. Takes just a second to join the party!!!


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

If you are not sure whether or not to sign up, just do it!!

If you are worried about SPAM, forget about it, we don't get ANY by being a member! I haven't received one piece of SPAM since I registered. 

No pop up ads either!! I mean, that's cool in itself!

This board is all about basketball and the forums run the gamut! From pro to college and everything in between!! 

JOIN US!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Everything Groovehouse says is the truth. We won't send you spam. We have no pop-ups and we have a nice base of intellegent posters who love basketball.

Please take a minute and register (remember, its free and easy).


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

*new registration!!!*

thanx for the invite!
happy to be onboard!
this is absolutely the best bulls forum i have ever seen (and i've seen them all!)
i have read the posts here everyday since i found out about it this past summer. never felt the need to register before because every thought i had about the bulls has been covered extensively by you posters. your invitation pushed me over the edge so for better or for worse, here i am!
i will try my best to uphold the standard that has been set here.

HOPE YOU'RE READY FOR MY 2-CENTS WORTH OF KNOWLEDGE!!!LOL:grinning: 

HEY, I'VE EVEN STARTED A NEW THREAD!!!
MAN I FEEL GREAT!!!!!:bbanana: :cbanana: :vbanana: :banana:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Welcome!!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Welcome Bulls4Life!

You're setting a fine example for all those other guests lurking out there...

And I knew you couldn't back out of a double dog dare!


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

You know what I really like about this board?

No popup ads... you know how crappy it is to try and post and after ever line a popup gets in your way? That sucks.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> You know what I really like about this board?
> 
> No popup ads... you know how crappy it is to try and post and after ever line a popup gets in your way? That sucks.


Amen to that. I truly despise those things.

Well, no, that's not true. I mean, without them, how would I know how to *Earn $107 Daily, Part Time... Even While you Sleep!* or how would I EVER get to take part in important research? Just this morning I was amazingly *selected to take our 5 second COLOR SURVEY and receive a special thank you package along with our special offer emails.* And to think... I was just sitting here thinking how much I'd like to tell someone what my favorite color was!

*CONGRATULATIONS! * the pop-up said. Well, congratulations indeed! Truly, this is my lucky day. 

:rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls guests! Come in and join the fun. 

We are a free messageboard that promotes mature discussion. No pop ups! Pop up free for six months and counting. 

The best Bulls board/discussion anywhere!! We even have very good discussions with poster from other teams! 

You love the Bulls? You hate the Bulls? Register and tell us!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

You nine guests reading the Bulls game thread tonight, come in and join us!! We are free.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Come on in guests! Talk with us about the game.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

NO POP UP ADS! NONE! EVER! (Just like over at those OTHER basketball sites, right?:laugh: )

Use of our site is FREE! FREE! FREE!

We DO have a supporting member program ($9.95/year) that gives you access to nice, extra perks, BUT YOU DON'T NEED TO PAY TO REGISTER AND DON'T NEED TO PAY TO POST!

if you want to post, all you have to do is register, and that is totally free!

So come on! Register, post, and let us know what you're thinking.

Did we mention that we don't have ANY pop-up ads to distract and irritate you, like over at some certain other sites...

cough ** cough **um -- RealGM ** cough*

So come on guests! We can't wait to meet you.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

And HEY! When you do register, post on this thread and let us know you're here! Big welcome!


----------



## Coldchi2 (Jun 12, 2002)

yea this site is great i love it, it has so many cool mods to keep out spamers


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

The fact that I don't have to kill pop-ups every minute or so is GREAT!!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Coldchi2</b>!
> yea this site is great i love it, it has so many cool mods to keep out spamers


WOW! Coming from an ACTUAL MOD from RealGM that is quite a compliment. We must be doin' it right!!! Thanks for posting.


Thanks, Coldchi2!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

It has to be a compliment!! I mean why would a mod from Realgm, 8,000 plus posters want to say anything out of the way to us? I mean he is a mod. Suppose to be respected by his fellow posters. Wouldn't it look bad on him if he was saying it any other way??

Yes Coldchi2 thanks!!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Isn't he also involved in that Bulls 4 ever site (stands for "4 posters is all we'll everhave")?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Of course, lost in all of this is guests are welcomed to register and come in. Any time!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Isn't he also involved in that Bulls 4 ever site (4 posters, all mods, is all they ever have)?


Ouch!  no comment


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

But back on topic!!!

No pop ups, no spam, no problems!

Register for Free! Post to your heart's content.

We encourage serious, mature basketball discussion. Read the content of the Bulls threads and you'll see that that's exactly what we get. So don't just browse, take a second, register and POST!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

All 20 guests viewing the Bulls/Kings live game thread. Come on in and join us.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> All 20 guests viewing the Bulls/Kings live game thread. Come on in and join us.


It's easy and relatively painless:laugh:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Maestro</b>!
> 
> 
> It's easy and relatively painless:laugh:


Yes. Whats a little pain among Bulls fans eh?:laugh:


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes. Whats a little pain among Bulls fans eh?:laugh:


So true, just like tonight!!!:laugh: 
Did I mention Lonny Baxter:laugh:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Hello to guests viewing the Bulls board!

So, do you think D. Miles is coming to Chicago? If so, is that a good thing?

Let us know your opinion on this interesting rumor. In order to participate, all you have to do is fill out a FREE registration.


No spam. No popups. No hassles.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Anyone notice that we are right on the brink of the 2000 registered members mark?

:rock:


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

*I'm in*

I really appreciate the tone and quality of the discussion here. You've managed to create a good place for people who like talking about the Bulls. That hasn't been easy, I can guess. So, thanks for all your hard work, and keep it up!

I am not really a true NBA fan, I mostly just got hooked on the Bulls when they were the champs, and it became "important" to me that they got back to being a good team, for some reason. To be honest, I don't know why  I think it might have something to do with having followed the Cubs in the late sixties and early seventies, for which the Bulls' success was a welcome healing. There's gotta be hope for Chicago teams, right? Anyway, good luck to the Bulls tonight.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*welcome good hope*

Thanks for the kind words. Enjoy your time here.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

We have frequent Q&A's with notable sports figures -- check out the first installment in a series of chats with Daily Herald writer Mike McGraw. We've had Mark Cuban, John Amaechi, several Portland Trailblazers, AC Green...and plenty more to come.

Register (its free) and you're invited to post questions to some very interesting people involved in the sport we love -- basketball. Now doesn't that sound like fun?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I am not as good as TB#1, but what he says!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls guests, come in, register and talk about this nice win by the Bulls!!! Jan 12 last season was the day when we got our 7th win.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Is this Pippens last game in chicago? Why not register and post with us?


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Is this Pippens last game in chicago? Why not register and post with us?


lol, your really milking it now...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

come in and join us. Why browse when you can post?


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

I'm telling ya it's the way ta go


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Maestro</b>!
> I'm telling ya it's the way ta go


:laugh: :clap: :cheers:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls guests? Are we going to trade or not? 

Happy with chandlers play?

Mad at Bill, JK? 

Pleased with Jays game against the cavs?

Want Curry to play more?

Whats your thoughts on Bargaric and his future with the Bulls?

Who should start, Jamal or Jay?

Are you happy with Fizers game? Do you want to keep him?


Why not register and join us. The premiere Bulls basketballboard on the internet!


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Those of you browsing why don't you come on in and talk about the Bulls and Suns game going on now It's easy!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

happy with the Bulls win? Come on in and post with us.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Wow. Will the Bulls tear apart the tailspinning Clips or will Q and Corey take advantage of their homecoming again.

Does DJ have the most thankless job in basketball or is that Bill Cartwrong who's got that job sewed up?


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

wow the Bulls beat the Lakers


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Man, some of you guests have GOT to have something to say about THIS game. Register and join the discussion!!!


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

This is an exciting game vs the Spurs. Register now and join us in discussing it. It's EASY


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

bump


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

2,997 registered members.

I'd sure like #3,000 to be a Bulls fan! (and 2998 2999 and 3001!)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

They could do it. They could join the other 375 Bulls posters here. That number isn't exact but i know we have more than 365.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 2,997 registered members.
> 
> I'd sure like #3,000 to be a Bulls fan! (and 2998 2999 and 3001!)


That's good stuff:yes:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

What do you think of the Krause announcement? Who should be the new GM? Is his resigning a good thing or a bad thing. Register and post! We want your opinion.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Can the bulls win their third straight game over a playoff team? 

How do you feel about JK stepping down? 

Who do you want as GM? 

Come join us.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Any of you Bulls guests have a question for John? Why not register and ask him?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

A chance to ask the Bulls new GM a question? How cool is that?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Hey! Take a second and register!

What are your thoughts on JWill's injury?

What should the Bulls do with the #7 pick?

Are the Bulls again doomed next season after the events of the past week or so?

Any trade rumors/suggestions?

Thoughts and comments welcome!!! Register and post!


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Any and all new posters please check in here on the Roll Call thread. And if you are out there just lurking around why not register?:whoknows: Come on in now and get ready for the new Bulls season :yes:


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Maestro</b>!
> Any and all new posters please check in here on the Roll Call thread. And if you are out there just lurking around why not register?:whoknows: Come on in now and get ready for the new Bulls season :yes:


bump


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

bump...


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Why not just stick this?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Wow. Just browsing the thread. 3/18/03 we were bragging about 2,997 registered members. Right now we are hovering at 13,038.

And 2,000,000 posts is just around the corner...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

update:

Threads: 146,247, Posts: 2,051,892, Members: 13,280

we'd like you to be a part of this active board. Our third birthday is coming up in May. Join the party!


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Rose -- is he The Man or does he hinder team development?



I think Jalen is the man to lead us to a championship within the next five years.

Hey, you think LeBron will get picked at number 1?


----------



## sonny (Oct 26, 2003)

I'm from China.

I'm learning english.so I can't express myself exactly.  

But i think making mistake is a part of learing English.

So I will say What i want to say even having hundreds of mistakes in one 

sentence. :biggrin: 

First:I love bulls !!!!!!!!!!I love bulls fans!


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

sonny said:


> I'm from China.
> 
> I'm learning english.so I can't express myself exactly.
> 
> ...


*Welcome to the boards Sonny! Don't worry about your English, most people on this board don't know it either *


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

sonny said:


> I'm from China.
> 
> I'm learning english.so I can't express myself exactly.
> 
> ...


Your English seems very good!!


----------



## sonny (Oct 26, 2003)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *Welcome to the boards Sonny! Don't worry about your English, most people on this board don't know it either *


Thank you for encouraging me!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

51 guests right now? Come on, guys, registration is free & easy and allows you to post. Let us know what you thought of Game1!

We want to hear some fresh opinions!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We have 124 people in here right now!! What just happened?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

tuesday august 23rd 8:59amEST

6 members viewing

21 guests!!

you heard the man (and miz) - why not register??!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> tuesday august 23rd 8:59amEST
> 
> 6 members viewing
> 
> ...


Yes, register! Even if you're a shy RealGM poster, a journalist, or a member of the Bulls Emergency Internet Response Team!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> Yes, register! Even if you're a shy RealGM poster, a journalist, or a member of the Bulls Emergency Internet Response Team!



It's a beautiful day in this neighborhood,
A beautiful day for a neighbor.
Would you be mine?
Could you be mine?...


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> 2,997 registered members.
> 
> I'd sure like #3,000 to be a Bulls fan! (and 2998 2999 and 3001!)


but, not the 3002. that would just be gready.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> tuesday august 23rd 8:59amEST
> 
> 6 members viewing
> 
> ...


4:58 p.m. EDT 8/23/05

86 (13 members & 73 guests)

WTF????????


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

If I register, can I get a free lap dance?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm always a guest when I'm at work - I can't log onto message boards. Well, I could, but the company wouldn't like it at all.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

narek said:


> I'm always a guest when I'm at work - I can't log onto message boards. Well, I could, but the company wouldn't like it at all.



But wouldnt you log in if they were throwing a free lap dance? I know I would.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

rlucas4257 said:


> But wouldnt you log in if they were throwing a free lap dance? I know I would.



If it was a male lap dancer..........


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Man, I would never register for these boards. :cthread:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Sign up and help crush the evil Nets board!

Come on, you know you want to.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

9:56 AM EST

18 (3 members & 15 guests)

Don't be bashful!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Everyone happy that the Bulls won? 

You not happy? 

Why not join us and express how you feel??


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> We'd love to see you post! Registration only takes a minute. Its free. Its easy. It gives you the ability to post and to let your opinions be heard.
> 
> COME ON! You're browsing the Bulls board...
> 
> ...


This needs to get updated.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

draft day! 

I see 72 guests viewing the board! Are you excited about the Bulls having the #1 pick? Why not join us and talk about it? 

Are you a fan of another team following rumors? Why not join us and talk about the rumors with us?

Are you a former poster, logged out? You cant have any discussion that way! Why not log in?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Holy Blast from the Past, Batman! A whole lot of history with me, with the site and with the Bulls since way back then.

The underlying message still holds true though.


----------



## Bulls2300 (Jun 29, 2008)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> We'd love to see you post! Registration only takes a minute. Its free. Its easy. It gives you the ability to post and to let your opinions be heard.
> 
> COME ON! You're browsing the Bulls board...
> 
> ...



Good call


----------

